# Hello (again!)



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

I have not been on this forum in ages, I do apolgize for my disapearance! I just haven't had a lot of time to post much of interest, due to my schoolwork and other responsibilities.

But there are a lot of great folks here that have helped me learn a lot about hunting and trapping in general, so I feel its only right I come back now and again with updates!

My 2011-12 trapping season (my very first full season) was a great experience, though not a high volume of catches, I learned a ton about what I can do differently this year, especially through training courses with the Florida Trappers Association. I know I definitely got that "Trapping bug" now and can't wait for the season to begin!

I am still doing taxidermy too, and will even be attending the National Taxidermy Competition, up in Arkansas this July. Really looking forward to that! Though I've competed at state level several times, I have never gone to a National competition, so it's an amazing opportunity for me. Here are pictures of the two mounts I'm entering, a gray fox and an Alaskan mink:
















On another note, my outdoor adventure novel, "Spirit of the Fox" is now available on amazon.com as a regular paperback book, as well as in Kindle e-book format. Here's the links for more info:

Regular book: http://www.amazon.com/Spirit-Fox-Ellie-Willingham/dp/1466224053

Kindle e-book: http://www.amazon.com/Spirit-of-the-Fox-ebook/dp/B008FPQ844/ref=la_B001JS36R6_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1340987091&sr=1-3

Anyway, that's the short version of what all I've been up to!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Ellie, it's good to see you back. Excellent mounts, I think I've gotten that look from a fox before,and the mink is really cool, he absolutely looks to be swimming. Good luck on your trapping this year, we'll look forward to hearing about it....before june...LOL. Do you have any hunts planned for the fall ? Good luck in the competition Ellie ! Be sure to post a pic of you and th mount with your trophy after you win !!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome back. It is summer time.. Most people take a break now and again. Nice work on the critters.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes thanks for checking in, how was your school year?, beautiful looking mounts and am glad that you're keeping busy and out of trouble!! HA !!Keep us posted.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

welcome back, mounts are fantastic and I hope you do well at the competition. Good luck and let us know how you did.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad to have ya back, great looking mounts. Good luck with the competition and your trapping season. Keep us posted.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice work Ellie ! Glad to hear the season went well. Check in whenever you get the chance. Always glad to see your work.


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks all! My school year has been busy, and difficult, but I'm getting through it. Finishing up my last class of the semester now. Then I only have one more class before I graduate, though unfortunately that particular class won't be available until the winter semester of 2013!
So there will be a big year-long gap in between classes for me, so I'm going to use that time to get another temporary job (which is proving extremely hard to find in my area), or if that doesn't work out, I at least have enough money saved to support myself for a while, adding extra income by doing some taxidermy and trapping/selling fur. I'll keep myself busy and outdoors, for sure!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Will they allow you to take the class at another school and transfer the credits?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice Ellie.


----------

